# Grooming Question



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Guys, do you "manscape"?
I used to trim the length of my pubic hair so it wouldn't look like a jungle, esp. up close.
I read in Cosmo (if you aren't reading this magazine, you need to, every month) that man fur was out, so I started shaving my chest except for a little patch of hair in the middle of my chest and (at my wife's request) began shaving off all my pubes except for a strip at the top.
Just wondering if others were doing something similar.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I am not a man... But I wanted to chime in here.
I hate a shaved chest! It feels prickly and makes me think I am with a man who hasn't quite become a man yet- kinda grosses me out. I love to stroke my husbands chest hair! I think chest hair is manly!
Now as far as downtown shaving is concerned.... I thing it looks great and smells better (hair holds sweat). I don't really like having to pick pubes out of my throat and teeth, when I go down there. Plus, i think it makes it ...um... look bigger, lol.

Don't read cosmo- no man or woman should invest in that garbage. It sets unreasonable expectations for both sexes, and it also gives bad advice. Cosmo seems to think all your problems will be solved with the right hairstyle or shaving technique... or quick sex tips.
Most of our problems would be solved by better communication and willingness for intimacy.
Don't read cosmo- ask your SO what they like. If they want you to shave it all, then go for it, but I wouldn't take advice from that stupid magazine- ever.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Dec 5, 2010)

Ha! I talked to a lot of guys at work about it and yes a lot of guys are doing it. It appears that in another year we will all be hairless! Seems that HAIR is becoming nasty or something.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Dec 5, 2010)

Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> I am not a man... But I wanted to chime in here.
> I hate a shaved chest! It feels prickly and makes me think I am with a man who hasn't wuite become a man yet- kinda grosses me out. I love to stroke my husbands chest hair! I think chest hair is manly!
> Now as far as downtown shaving is concerned.... I thing it looks great and smells better (hair holds sweat). I don't really like having to pick pupes out of my throuat and teeth, when I go down there. Plus, i think it makes it ...um... look bigger, lol.
> 
> ...


Great! Nicely said!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Keep the infield nicely trimmed not shaved, and invest in some baby powder (cheap) or man powder (baby powder with man smell, not cheap) to keep things fresh - rather than having swamp crotch by the end of the day. After all ... you never know who is going to see pr smell your groin.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

JustSomeDude said:


> Ha! I talked to a lot of guys at work about it and yes a lot of guys are doing it. It appears that in another year we will all be hairless! Seems that HAIR is becoming nasty or something.


Haven't men pretty much stated as such with regards to women? Why should a man be any different? :scratchhead:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

JustSomeDude said:


> Ha! I talked to a lot of guys at work about it and yes a lot of guys are doing it. It appears that in another year we will all be hairless! Seems that HAIR is becoming nasty or something.


What? 

I was attracted to my husband because he has chest hair. 

I play with his chest hair. 

It is arousing for me!

But I do know a lot of women who don't like hairy chest. 

To me, it shows that my man is A MANLY MAN.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

All I know is that if I have a standing appointment every 2 weeks to get a wax, I expect the same level of consideration out of my husband. 
Ever notice that all male porn stars have zero hair down there? There's a reason for that. *Wink*


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

every two weeks?
Wow. My at home wax lasts at least 3, and then takes about 2 or 3 more to grow out to the length that is needed to do a wax.
Sorry if this is none of my business, but do you do full Brazilian?


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

Positives: Makes it look bigger. No hair in partner's throat. No smell. Clean appearance. Makes me look like a porn star. No hair caught in zipper/underwear.
Negatives: Prickly. Wife compains when snuggling about new growth.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> every two weeks?
> Wow. My at home wax lasts at least 3, and then takes about 2 or 3 more to grow out to the length that is needed to do a wax.
> Sorry if this is none of my business, but do you do full Brazilian?


Ahem, a small strip on the top, nothing underneath. I told my waxer to rename it as the "Brazilian wax" wasn't actually from Brazil at all. It was invented by the J Sisters who came from Jamaica and now reside in NYC. She now calls it "The Swede", in honor of me and my heritage. Totally neutral. A little hair on the top, nothing underneath. It balances out to be neutral. :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Workingitout said:


> Positives: Makes it look bigger. No hair in partner's throat. No smell. Clean appearance. Makes me look like a porn star. No hair caught in zipper/underwear.
> Negatives: Prickly. Wife compains when snuggling about new growth.


I like to smell my husband's balls, it is another way I get aroused. If there is no hair, no smell, then no fun. 

His size is his size, looks bigger or not doesn't matter here. 

Other points you mentioned I agree!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Workingitout said:


> Negatives: Prickly. Wife compains when snuggling about new growth.


I have to shave it every day or else there is stubble.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the fact that my husband has no hair on his chest but he just has no hair and doesn't shave or anything.

Down there, he keeps it trimmed but I don't care and love it either way. I think he does it more for him...there are times I will pull a little hair with my mouth by mistake.


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

Seems like other than your basic grooming to keep things manageable, alot of it depends upon your body type and wife's interests. I have a twin who went bald in his twenties, and he's thin, so he shaves almost everywhere. I have to pay my barber extra because my hair is so thick, so my wife wouldn't like a hairless body. My wife hated it when I had to shave my chest for some tests. She did the horrible Austrian accent and called me Arnold.

But what I'm getting at is that with guys who are pudgy or not much muscle tone, hair is often shaved on the body. If you are muscular, people seem grossed out by a shaved body.

I no longer go to the beach like I used to, but my wife is grossed out by pale skin. So I go shirtless whenever I cut the grass or anything else outside. I think the tan, without going overboard, is a much bigger deal in my relationship.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am happy that my husband keeps himself very clean.

Goatee well trimmed. 

Private part washed clean every day.

Well dressed. 

Anyway, he is clean!!!

I don't want him to shave his pubic hair or his chest hair, they are for me to play. 

His hair is sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...........................


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

My husband is relatively hairless everywhere except for his pubic area (he's Asian, I don't know if that makes a difference). It doesn't bother me honestly, it bothers him more. He tried shaving it once, but wasn't to keen on having a sharp blade near his fun bits. I told him that I could help him shave if he ever wanted to, but I didn't personally care if he had hair down there or not. 

He let it grow out and occasionally trims. He's very clean with himself down there, so that's all that matters. 

I like that he doesn't have much body hair and he can't grow much of anything but a sparse goatee, but he shaves (which I prefer) most of the time.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Taiwanese men don't have much body hair. 

A few western straight razor companies tried to open their market here in Taiwan, they failed.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I trim down there. Never did until a few years ago (early 50's) when all my hair started growing wildly (except on the top of my head).

I noticed it when hair was getting caught in my running shorts and getting pulled out. Now I keep it short but no shaving.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess there are different tastes for different people (some want a hairless partner) but I think the genders should try to reach a happy medium on this subject.

Yes. . .manscape - I manscape. Operative word - manscape - that doesn't mean I turn my body into the body of an 11 year old boy.

It's the same thing with women. . .to me, it supposed to look like a dorito chip down there. Now, ladies, if the hair is going down to your knees, then yes, you have some waxing and/or shaving to do. Guys, if it's like a forest, then you have some mowing to do.

But I don't want hairless because like Greenpearl, smell is a part of sex for me.

A perfect storm:

1. 6 a.m.
2. Empty stomach
3. Woman in my bed with her scent next to me, half asleep.
4. 5 free minutes


----------



## valaria (Oct 18, 2010)

Shave your face, if you choose, trim your man hair, don't shave. I don't want to feel like I'm a child molester with an 11 year old boy.
Besides hair serves a biological purpose, keeps bad bacteria away from the parts of the body it would grow in! Enjoy you and your partners body as you both like it. But keep it real and comfortable for the both of you.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> I guess there are different tastes for different people (some want a hairless partner) but I think the genders should try to reach a happy medium on this subject.
> 
> Yes. . .manscape - I manscape. Operative word - manscape - that doesn't mean I turn my body into the body of an 11 year old boy.
> 
> ...


5 free minutes? Gosh, Scanner.....fantasy ruined. Eh, it was bound to happen.


----------

